# eh. my knee!..



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

lol i was riding Rain one day in a field full of trees. we were cantering and he was heading straight towards a tree *head first* and he wasnt turning at all!!! he turned from the tree last second almost getting me off, it was kinda fun *in that scary way :lol: * it's funny now but it wasnt then.  man i love that horse.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Mmmmmm.......Dana dosnt necisarily do that with trees metal stakes are her fav


----------



## MariHxc (Apr 23, 2007)

my knee is better now  it doesn't hurt, but it's still bruised.


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

*Ellie - soon to get a horse or pony (one day)*

Hi. 
This is a journal of my very non-horsey life.
Brown = Nana
Green = Me
Blue = commentry 

Day.1 It started with a simple e-mail. From my nana who owns an olive oil business with my grampa and a 50 acre farm. She asked me "What should I put on the kids menu for the cafe"


I simply reply with a list of things young children eat (nuggets, yogurt etc. At the end of the email, I make a little joke "How about $5.00 pat Bella the farm dog.

Seriously she replied how about pony rides.

From there on, email went back to and fro. I emailed an Aunty who promised to help me with my quest for a pony. And I let my friend help too


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh sorry!
I thought I created a new topic.. sorry, sorry sorry!


----------

